# 41 All American paint



## Hawthornecrazy (Sep 26, 2020)

So I have all the parts to build this bike. I have a very nice set of original paint fenders that I’m trying to match. I went to Sherwin Williams and they couldn’t match it and Napa. Napa said I didn’t have enough area to scan to get a match. Where else or what else can I try. I really don’t want to remove the paint from the fenders there to nice. Any help is appreciated.

Thank you Chad


----------

